# Mifi?



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Does anybody use this type of service for their home internet?
How exactly does it work and is it any good, I'm not entirely sure I follow but is it better than using a dongle?
Is it actually unlimited service and good enough for watching TV?
Any recommendations for providers on the Costa Blanca?

Sorry for the seemingly dumb Q's but this one is new to me is all.

I have mentioned in the past that I am currently on a wimax service and I am extremely happy with them and this hasn't changed but with a potential move on the way they may not cover the area so I want to explore other options seeing as I can't find a reasonable satellite provider around here.

Also while I'm at it, if houses in the same street have cable adsl how hard/expensive would it be to get telefonica to extend the cable to a house without?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Also while I'm at it, if houses in the same street have cable adsl how hard/expensive would it be to get telefonica to extend the cable to a house without?


I can't speak for Telefonica, but when we had broadband from a local cable TV company installed a few months ago, they had to put in quite a bit of additional cabling (approx 200m) and it didn't cost us a cent.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

With Telefonica no one knows. It might be as easy as they turn up the next day & all is done ,or it might appear as if you have asked them to bring it across the Med !


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I am none the wiser by using their check coverage system, it depends what I put in as to whether it says it's available or not but that may just be a reflection on my Spanish more than anything else.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Using a 3g mifi will be no different from using a 3g dongle except that more than one device can connect.

Performance (of either) is highly dependant on location. Try before you buy (although for what it costs to initially set up a prepagado system you wouldn't lose much even if it didn't work).

Prepagado is severely restricted WRT download and is barely sufficient for normal browsing - certainly not TV. It is also very expensive to run. 

I don't know about contract but I would expect them to have a 'fair use' clause and reliability won't be quite as good as a line based connection.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well that backs up what I have been reading and to me that's not acceptable but what threw me was what is advertised here.
MIFI Internet Costa del Sol Spain - The Sky Doctor
Albeit not in my region, is it misleading advertising?


----------

